# Team Bass Xtreme 2008



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The 2008 season will be here before we know it . New and exciting for Ohio anglers will be the Team Bass Xtreme Tournament Trail . The trail will payback 100&#37; of all entry fee's paid in , 70% at regular season events and 30% at the year end fish off . Some divisions will also payout an even larger percentage due to great sponsor contingencies .  Other divisions may get underway by the time the season gets here . If you are interested in becoming a director please contact me at [email protected] .

As of now we consist of 2 divisions . The Central Ohio and Mid Buckeye Divisions directed by myself until I can find a good candiate to take over the Mid Buckeye division . 

For more information please feel free to visit us at Team Bass Xtreme . I hope to see you fish with us this season and keep those HAWGS coming to the scales !


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I just want to say this will be a great tournament series for ohio and ran by some great anglers and professionals.

WTG Phil with getting this all set up and running.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Hey Phil...any confirmation on Triton Gold for the Xtreme yet?

Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Waiting on Bernie to get back with me so we can get things finalized  Hopefully it wont be much longer .


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Great to see another 100&#37; payback series here in the OHIO area. Always hear good thing about this tournament trail good luck in 08.


Jami Norman OMBTT


----------

